# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  I need two panels of Same

## Dwight Pilkilton

Hey folks , I have a project going and I need a couple of panels. It doesnt have to be top notch...a sword that gets used a lot...sources ????

Thanks
Dwight Pilkilton

----------


## Jesse Pelayo

See if you can get scraps of same skins from Ted Tenold.  E-mail can be had through the website in my signature.

----------


## Dwight Pilkilton

I emailed Ted.

Dwight Pilkilton

----------


## Dwight Pilkilton

Anyone have any laying around that you can help me out with ? Nothing fancy , this is my Kata Sword and I am rewraping the handle and want to replace the  20 year old panels.

email me at

fmjbt@bellsouth.net

Thanks
Dwight Pilkilton

----------


## Guido Schiller

Threads merged.

----------


## Keith Larman

> _Originally posted by Dwight Pilkilton_ 
> *Anyone have any laying around that you can help me out with ? Nothing fancy , this is my Kata Sword and I am rewraping the handle and want to replace the  20 year old panels.
> 
> email me at
> 
> fmjbt@bellsouth.net
> 
> Thanks
> Dwight Pilkilton*


Hey, Dwight.

E-mail me your shipping address. I thought I had already sent off all my extra scraps (to another forumite incidentally) but I just realized I had a extra few scraps that I had forgotten about. So I went out and checked and voila, a couple pieces that should work fine. What's the tsuka length? So Dwight, send me your address and I'll drop 'em in the mail.

Hope you don't mind really high grade scraps... One I think is a remnant from a $150 skin...  :Wink:

----------


## Dwight Pilkilton

the wooden core is 9 1/2 inches long (small hands ;-)

I really apprecieat this, my first attempt at tying Tsunami , we learn everyday.

Dwight Pilkilton
238 James Place
Florence AL 35630

----------

